# Opinions, please



## CALDIGR2 (May 28, 2009)

A fellow collector is attempting to leverage a very rare local cobalt pontilled soda from my wretched hands by tempting me with this fantastic deep emerald green pickle. It is the scalloped edge mold, stands 14" tall, and is smooth based, with hexagonal indentation on the bottom.  I took this shot in the bright morning sun which tends to wash out the color, but it is a super dark green. What say you of value?


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 28, 2009)

i'm guessing you're gonna need a close up to show the experts
 exactly what mold was used. that is one beautiful piece of glass, gonna 
 be hard to say no.................

 jim


----------



## woody (May 28, 2009)

Here's one very similar to yours.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Green-CATHEDRAL-PICKLE-Jar-1850s-Bottle_W0QQitemZ220417510309QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3351e84ba5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A13%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## tigue710 (May 28, 2009)

I believe those run around 700 800 tops?  I know they are the most common large colored pickle, and probably made In Connecticut I suspect.  I have dug five of them broken all around New London, and only one or two of any other variant of gothic pickle.  I do believe their attributed somewhere else but I'm contesting that!  Its a beauty for sure, I would trade it for a an equal value soda anyday...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 28, 2009)

I'm sure that he rates this example at around $4K, but the soda is valued a few K higher. The bottle is in no way "blue green", but is a true deep emerald. I will buy all that I can at $800, but have never seen one at that price at any shows, western or eastern.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 28, 2009)

Here it is next to a true "blue green" 12" bottle. There can be no comparison.


----------



## earlyglass (May 28, 2009)

Color is everything with these, as you already know. I would estimate it higher because of the deep "emerald" color, and given that it is such a large size... very impressive piece! I would have estimated $2500-3000 with a smooth base. Not sure how that works out in your trade, but these prices can jump around so much that it is difficult to determine the equality in value.

 Mike


----------



## Oldtimer (May 28, 2009)

Comes down to "do you want the pickle more than the soda" ?
 Me, I would keep the "local" unless the offered trade was quite a bit more valuable. Even then, I might not trade.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 28, 2009)

This trade isn't gonna fly. As it turns out, I have this bottle in a darker color and with more overall crudity. Mine is on the left. I had to find the "pickle box" in the attic to compare 'em. There are 6 dark green ones of various molds in my small collection.


----------



## Wilkie (May 28, 2009)

Man Mike, you should charge admission to your home.  You've got some great stuff on the two walls that I can see and some beautiful bottles in the back ground too.  I notice you got some bose speakers up there too, a little mood music while your admiring all your goodies?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 28, 2009)

I agree with Wilkie.. esp. if you keep stuff like THAT boxed up in the attic!![8D]


----------



## tigue710 (May 28, 2009)

so your saying I've dug 5 3k broken pickles instead of 5 700 dollar broken pickles?  thanks a lot!  lol...  All the ones I see in that mold have good color...

 here is a more recent one, dug one not long after this one in a small rocky farm dump...

 this one was Iron pontiled


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2009)

I would rather find broken old glass then whole new glass.its just the feeling you get being in a old Pit/dump vs new.If you hear the wooden flutes playing you know your in a old one.[8D]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> so your saying I've dug 5 3k broken pickles instead of 5 700 dollar broken pickles?Â  thanks a lot!Â  lol...Â  All the ones I see in that mold have good color...
> 
> ...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> Man Mike, you should charge admission to your home.  You've got some great stuff on the two walls that I can see and some beautiful bottles in the back ground too.  I notice you got some bose speakers up there too, a little mood music while your admiring all your goodies?


 Mine's not really much compared to other collections, but we do have some quality. I put the Bose setup in several years ago, but what I'd like to do is go wireless. Bose make the best quality for the buck. Local advertising is just another of my weaknesses.


----------



## earlyglass (May 28, 2009)

Matt,

 That deep yellowish emerald green is a GREAT color. If you find a whole one that is iron pontil... yeah, $3000 no problem in my opinion. FIND A WHOLE ONE!  

 Any more information about the Russian beauty?

 Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (May 28, 2009)

...pickle or soda... hmmmm.....   SOOOODAAAAAâ„¢


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  sewellbottleman
> 
> Mike what a collection you have there hiding in the background.You have to ask yourself am I better off making the trade will I miss the soda bottle.It comes down to that plane and simple.


 Are you talking about the whiskies, or the Lyons? Those little bug bottles are just another of my many "addictions". Yeah, a yellow green pickle would maybe curl my toes. LOL


----------



## tigue710 (May 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: earlyglass
> 
> Matt,
> 
> ...


 
 it was a heartbreaker for sure... it was lying directly under a rock, every other bottle around it whole...  The color was amazing for sure, deeeeeep...

 the others I've found in the same mold broken were all emerald tealish...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 28, 2009)

Cyberdigger, the SOOOODAAAA in question was the one on the far right in this photo. I'm inclined to hang on to it, at least for a better trade. Many folks want this little gem, but I'm in no hurry. I dug it about 10 yrs ago, in a small privy behind a 1850s farm house.


----------

